# Woman rapes daughter to teach "Sex Education".



## Louis-954 (Jan 15, 2012)

> A MOTHER of four who subjected her 11-year-old daughter to a "bizarre sex education" was jailed for four years yesterday.
> 
> The 37-year-old Sunshine Coast mother used her mobile phone to create three films showing her raping her youngest child and exposed her to other sexual activity "in response to repeated questions".
> 
> ...


----------



## Chibason (Jan 15, 2012)

Seems like she could have actually made the videos for the man she was seeing...

smh


----------



## Delicious (Jan 15, 2012)

To think she had 4 kids


----------



## Mider T (Jan 15, 2012)

How did SHE rape her?


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jan 15, 2012)

Was she at least hot?



Mider T said:


> How did SHE rape her?



You can penetrate someone without having a dick, you know.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 15, 2012)

Wait, what?

How does she only get four years?


----------



## Karasu444 (Jan 15, 2012)

wtf... 
I have no comment...


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jan 15, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> How does she only get four years?



Because she's a woman, duh.


----------



## Keile (Jan 15, 2012)

Investigate the husband.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 15, 2012)

Four years for raping a kid and making child pornography of it?

Bitch got off way too easily.


----------



## Vermin (Jan 15, 2012)

Just four years? 

Complete utter bullshit.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 15, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> Because she's a woman, duh.



And she's a mother. Can't forget how important that motherly bond is. 

Who could forget all the good times. Rape.....and rape...


----------



## Bart (Jan 15, 2012)

Utterly sick.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 15, 2012)

How I love humanity.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 15, 2012)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Four years for raping a kid and making child pornography of it?
> 
> Bitch got off way too easily.



This. Seriously. I just... there are no words.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 15, 2012)

She should have gotten life.


----------



## Superstars (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't know who is worse, the woman for her evil concupiscence or the psychologist, lying and making excuses for her evil.

If this world burns don't ask why.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

May day isn't complete until I read a rape article in the cafe.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 15, 2012)

Evil Ghost Ninja said:


> May day isn't complete until I read a rape article in the cafe.



Well at least the daughter didn't get stuck in a tree.


----------



## Karasu444 (Jan 15, 2012)

Humans = most twisted species ever


----------



## Red (Jan 15, 2012)

This is exactly like my Japanese hentai! On a more serious note, that's disgusting. I skimmed through the article and I hope that she loses custody of the child.

But seriously, I read a study that said that a lot of the sexual crimes against minors is committed by close relatives and family friends. This just illustrates it. When I get kids I'm going to cautious


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 15, 2012)

If it was her dad instead of her mom, he'd serve 40 instead of 4..
Double standard much?


----------



## Karasu444 (Jan 15, 2012)

honestly, there so many rape crimes it's pathetic. I swear I will protect my girlfriend like there's no tomorrow considering today's society


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 15, 2012)

Karasu444 said:


> Humans = most twisted species ever


On this planet perhaps.

Only 4 years?  THINK OF THE CHILDREN.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 15, 2012)

every one getting raped!


----------



## Karasu444 (Jan 15, 2012)

Well now we know why God flooded the world -_-
It's because everyone just loved to rape each other


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 15, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> How does she only get four years?



Thought the possession of child pornography would land you more.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Magicbullet (Jan 15, 2012)

Well, there's a scenario I don't hear about often


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 15, 2012)

Seriously./..why didn't this lady get life?


----------



## Succubus (Jan 15, 2012)

I get it! if girl rapes little girl get 4 years arrest!! I wonder it includes girls with dick or transexuales too?


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 15, 2012)

​


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jan 15, 2012)

1 She should get life in prison.

2 This is double standard.If a man would had rape her. He would have gotten a longer sentence. 

3 I hope the cop dont forget to put her as a sex offender.

4 Shes a horrible mother.


----------



## Ae (Jan 15, 2012)

That's a new one


----------



## Spock (Jan 15, 2012)

What's the point of jailing people anyway these days. I suggest therapy or mental institute.


----------



## Xion (Jan 15, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> How does she only get four years?



There was no pot involved. That would have been MMS of ten years.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 15, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> How does she only get four years?



Don't know if the wording has change but IIRC rape use to only apply to men due to technicality of the crime.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 15, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Don't know if the wording has change but IIRC rape use to only apply to men due to technicality of the crime.



The creation and distribution of kiddie porn, however, does not.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Jan 15, 2012)

> Judge Robertson suspended the four-year jail term after the woman has served one year, leaving a three-year jail sentence hanging over her head and ordered her to do three years' probation.
> 
> Because the woman has already served 243 days in custody, she will be released in 122 days.



She didn't even get 4 yrs, she got 1 yr and 3 yrs probation! Doesn't even say she lost custody of the kids! WTF?! This was in Australia, right? I think US courts wouldn't be so soft on her


----------



## Sillay (Jan 15, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> How does she only get four years?



Women can't rape other women, silly.


----------



## Minko (Jan 15, 2012)

I feel sorry for the girl for having such a shit mother


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 15, 2012)

What the hell is wrong with people these days. 



The Space Cowboy said:


> Four years for raping a kid and making child pornography of it?
> 
> Bitch got off way too easily.



Agreed.


----------



## Kiss (Jan 16, 2012)

What a horrible mother. The poor girl.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Magikbyrd (Jan 16, 2012)

This woman deserves more time.

Her poor daughter...


----------



## soulnova (Jan 16, 2012)

Karasu444 said:


> honestly, there so many rape crimes it's pathetic. I swear I will protect my girlfriend like there's no tomorrow considering today's society



Given the numbers, there's a 25% chance she has been molested already. The only thing you can do is protect your own children when the time comes.


----------



## AlphaRooster (Jan 16, 2012)

Right after the FBI changed the definition of rape too. Only four years, and the judge was saying how she has screwed up the trust between her daughter.  I can't see any chance of her even being allowed to go back to her daughter.

  If she does, i just means someone doesn't want to pay for the better welfare of the child.


----------



## Ejenku (Jan 18, 2012)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Four years for raping a kid and making child pornography of it?
> 
> Bitch got off way too easily.



I know I'm tired of women getting off easily in rape cases. A man would of gotten 5 for owing CP and another 10-15 for the rape at least.


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 18, 2012)

Ejenku said:


> I know I'm tired of women getting off easily in rape cases. A man would of gotten 5 for owing CP and another 10-15 for the rape at least.



Double standards FTW. You won't hear feminist or any women, complain about this.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2012)

Ejenku said:


> I know I'm tired of women getting off easily in rape cases. A man would of gotten 5 for owing CP and another 10-15 for the rape at least.



You heard the one about the man getting life for to much CP?
Btw check your CP.


----------



## Ejenku (Jan 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You heard the one about the man getting life for to much CP?
> Btw check your CP.



Yea I heard about it and was thinking about that when I posted above. I'm surprised the judge didn't say she received mental damage from the abuse her husband gave her (she was 14 and he was 26 when they met). Let her go free with mandatory therapy sessions and her child back.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2012)

Well the best way to learn is by experience.


----------



## Psycho (Jan 18, 2012)

to be honest, in other for rehabilitation and prevention of repeated offenses all she needed was a few months in prison, some probation time, losing custody of her kids and sex addicts anonymous; any more than that is just throwing money at it to make yourself feel good


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 19, 2012)

If a dad had done it he would have receive a more harsh prison sentence, and a more through verbal and emotional lynching from the media. What a bunch of poppycock. I guess it goes to show that being "slightly out of touch" is a viable defense. On the other hand, it's not like child services or what have you placing her would get much better


----------

